# LOTS OF PICS - goats, funny morning, and two new does!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I took some pics the other day but never got a chance to post <when the board was down>. Here are a few from then:

We STILL haven't named our buckling yet. I've just been calling him...'Boe' LOL 









Sweetheart 









Snow White. I think they like close-ups...LOL









Sweetheart playing in the doghouse w/two of my kids. THe only way she will go in is if my son holds the flaps up! Snow White goes in and out on her own.



















Late last week I let the goats out into our backyard to graze. It was early morning, and Sweetheart and Snow White were hovering on the deck steps, trying to stay out of the grass <still moist with dew>. I keep it blocked off the best I can so they aren't up on the deck <only place I don't want them pooping!>. So the buckling goes around, finds a place on the other side that is low enough and jumps on up. 
He starts bleating, and carrying on, so I look out the dinning room window and he's up there and I am positive he was showing off LOL He just pranced around bleating, looking all high and mighty!

Sweetheart and Snow White just look disgusted with him. So, as casual as ever, Sweetheart steps off of the deck steps, walks all the way around the deck, and jumps up on the deck in the same place the buckling did.

She confronted him.....









And Snow White just looks on.... her expression here is priceless...LOL!!









THen... Sweetheart basically just pushes the buckling off of the porch, and looks down at him, as if she were saying 'I'm the queen of this deck, remember that lil' boy' LOL It was just too funny...... 









We've been trying to find two more does to complete our herd, as we only want 5 does and a buck to start out with.
Well, we finally got our last two does on Friday. They are red boers, sisters. One is about 2 1/2 years old, the other is around 7 months old. I LOVE the little one, she has settled in just fine, and is just a sweetie. The other one is shy, but she'll come around once she get's settled in. 
I can't remember the older girls name! I know how to find it, and know I'd recognize it if I heard it. 
The little one they just called 'Fudge' and the woman expected us to rename her LOL

BTW, yes, this girl has odd looking horns. They tried to dehorn her, but her horns kept growing back <they dehorned most of their other does>. However, it doesn't bother us at all.




























This lil girl is shedding.


















Everyone grazing late in the evening









'Boe' who is very shy surprised me by coming up to us and sniffing our hands..looking for treats! He LOVES Kix cereal! So far it's the only treat he's REALLY LOVED. I have a box the kids won't eat, so I give them a little now and then. They go crazy over this stuff LOL









TIME FOR FEED!!!
Molly <left> is the one I've been posting about in Caprine Care - she wasnt letting her foot slow her down, but she has an awful limp.




























Molly snoozing....


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oooooh, I love the new does! You've got quite a nice little colorful herd now  Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree -- beautiful colorful herd there. Very nice does and buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I was sooo happy to get the new girls. We almost got the more traditional <white bod/red on head>, but I really liked the red girls. 
The little one is such a trouble maker though! This morning she found a tiny place at the doorway to the garden and got in! Now I've warned my husband about this before to fix it up like Fort Know as best he can until we can put up permanent fencing ,we have tall chicken wire up. She ate 3 little pepper plants and the ends off of some of the onions. The pepper plants were real little - struggling after the crazy rain we've been having, so at least she got the plants that may not have done much anyway.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

lol what a sneak! That's the main reasoning behind my lack of trying to replant my tomato seedlings outside. I let my ladies free range for a few hours each day and if they saw those lovely little things just chilling in my planter box, they'd be gone.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great pics!!

love the older red doe, gorgeous, you are taking excellent care of them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!!! They all look wonderful, and the new girls really add color! Can't wait to see the ton of kids you'll be getting!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We are loving these girls and little boy! The new little doe is just SWEET AS CAN BE! You can tell she's been spoiled and she loves people. 
She's very mischievous, and I told my 3yo daughter maybe we'll call her Mischief. 
But then the goof got her head stuck in this one little section of fence, and this afternoon I called her 'Trouble.' 
Well, my 3yo wants to name her 'Trouble.' And honestly, I think it fits her, she just goes around looking for trouble...LOL
Yesterday she got her head stuck in a little lightweight pallet, and was running around like someone has killing her...then this morning with the garden, and then the fence... and then picking on another doe..should I go on? haha....
Needless to say, I've 'Troubleproofed' the pen area as much as I can for her...lil stinker!

So her name is most likely going to be 'Trouble.'
I believe her sisters name is Ithmah - from the Bible. So we'll end up keeping her name Ithmah <Ith-maw>.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

the one looks like a goat version of "winiie-the-pooh" when he gets stuck in rabbits door-hole! ha ha ha! beautiful obers! i just love that color! wonderful pics!!! 
and i think "boe" is a good name for the buckling. very old fashion.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

I love your herd.. *JEALOUS*, lol! Fantastic shots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goaties you have there..... and kids.. :wink: ....LOL ...well I guess.... they all could be classified as kids.... all are playing.......and having a great time :laugh:


----------

